# Red Standard Poodle Puppy



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sunset Maple is the one I would choose. She has helpfully provided the registered names of the parents, and you can check those names on ofa.org to see the testing she has done. She is not cutting corners with her health testing.


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunset Maples looks OK to me, I like that the testing and pedigrees are right there. One of her dams has lines in common with my boy (who has a red sire.)


----------



## 919joise919 (May 21, 2020)

Thomazine said:


> Sunset Maples looks OK to me, I like that the testing and pedigrees are right there. One of her dams has lines in common with my boy (who has a red sire.)


i have a boy from sunset maple and he’s really great - very sweet and healthy at 13 months. Laura was easy to deal with also. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Looks like you get to choose your poodle vs. the breeder choosing the right fit based on temperament. I could see how this could lead to future challenges...


----------

